
How to be awesome - karmiphuc
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/09/how-to-be-awesome/
======
oxguy3
Total shock reading this article, not noticing the author, and suddenly seeing
textadventures.co.uk, a site where I wasted plenty of hours in middle or high
school. Really awesome to see that Alex Warren has gotten a job he loves since
then.

